# Spares for Le Sharo, Phasar, Centauri and U-Van



## karlaltra (Oct 6, 2008)

Bought my '84 Le Sharo in October 08 but when I tried to get a new accelerator cable from the Renault dealership, after 'phoning France, was told this is an obsolete part and that Renault no longer make them. I was devastated, thinking I'd been sold a rather expensive piece of street furniture. However, Dudleys of Oxfordshire gave me the number of Mobility RV in Iowa, USA and 36 hours later I had the cable- impressive service! Their number is 001 641 896 2222 and web is www.winnebagoparts.com They also advised me on which shurflo water pump to get as mine is missing. They bought the manufacturing rights from Renault (or something like that)- what a pity Renault couldn't divulge this information as it would have saved me a few days of anguish! Be aware that you have to pay import duty, mine was £16.91 for the cable, but well worth it to be able to move the van! My next purchase will be fibreglass replacement valance panels and wheel lips (currently $649 for set) as mine are extremely rusty and would cost loads to weld......plastic surgery for my van??? It should be me!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello karlaltra,
It's most annoying but the base vehicles used to support the Phasar and Le Sharo were made up from various Renault models.
I can't tell you what bit came from what model but when looking for a Renault spare check out the 21, 25 and Traffic parts list.

Ray.


----------



## karlaltra (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Ray, will do next time I come unstuck!


----------

